# Solved: Hide Email Address



## Money Pit (Jun 25, 2000)

Have you ever gotten an email that has been passed around so much, that there are more names and address's than there is text?
Open Outlook Express, Select New Mail, Click on View, Select "Show All Headers". This can be set back by following the same proceedure. Now in your New Mail you should see BCC = Blind Carbon Copy. If you send an email to multiple people, type all their names in BCC seperated by comma's. When they get their email from you, it will show "Undisclosed Recipiants" instead of all those names ect. It also keeps the email address's of your friends private. Send one to yourself to test it.


----------



## buffy_uk (Feb 15, 2001)

Alternatly, copy and paste contents into new mail before sending.[blink] Continual forwarding is a pain![/blink]


----------



## buffy_uk (Feb 15, 2001)

<blink> UBB dont like blink!!! LOL </blink>


----------



## Gothundra (Feb 21, 2001)

Maybe if you used &LT;<BLINK>BLINK</BLINK>&GT; and &LT;<BLINK>/BLINK</BLINK>&GT; it would have worked (in Netscape.

It is an annoying tag so... mmm... use it sparingly!









Gothundra


----------

